# What type of network connection do you use?



## panchoman (Dec 14, 2007)

Which type of network connection do you primarily use?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 14, 2007)

Wired.  (add a poll)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 14, 2007)

Wired here,through a dlink wireless router.


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 14, 2007)

Both, but no more than 2 computers per ISP. 

2  ISP's gives me four computers onlone and One thats never online.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 14, 2007)

i use wireless 

Edit: you should say network connection rather than internet connection, people might get a bit confused 

LAN (Wired, Wireless), Internet (Cable, Dial-up, Satellite, dsl, etc)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 14, 2007)

I have tried gaming through my wireless connection,(wifi on router to onboard wifi),but its poo.The ping is always too high.


----------



## Hawk1 (Dec 14, 2007)

Both. Wired for my main rig, and wireless (linksys) for laptop, but voted wired, as that is what I mostly use.


----------



## Grings (Dec 14, 2007)

3 Wired, 1 wireless (in my bedroom), i've only got crappy 54mb wireless though, i wouldnt want to even try gaming on it


----------



## Chewy (Dec 14, 2007)

I use wired, but I wonder about that new wireless N technology... to much for me to bother testing though lol.


----------



## panchoman (Dec 14, 2007)

craigwhiteside said:


> i use wireless
> 
> Edit: you should say network connection rather than internet connection, people might get a bit confused
> 
> LAN (Wired, Wireless), Internet (Cable, Dial-up, Satellite, dsl, etc)



maybe if i had the powers to edit the title and poll and stuff *cough**cough*

hey, what happend to my 3rd poll choice?!


----------



## strick94u (Dec 14, 2007)

Windows desk top and linux desktop are wired my wifes desktop and our lap tops wireless
I will be glad when 939 project is done I hate that empity space over there and it will be wired


----------



## AsRock (Dec 14, 2007)

Much more secure less other hassles. Better connection and more reliable.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 14, 2007)

Dang it, I thought this was for if you use wireless keyboard and mouse.

I went a head and clicked wireless and then by the time I read internet it was to late to cachange my answer.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 14, 2007)

LOL , did the word Network give a clue lol


----------



## panchoman (Dec 14, 2007)

err craig, whats up with this thread, sometimes not right right. the 3rd choice didn't show up and some other weird stuff and you didn't edit it :'(


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 14, 2007)

ya, i need to talk to wiz about that, i cant edit the poll's


----------



## panchoman (Dec 14, 2007)

ahh that bull, oh well, can you atleast edit the thread title?


----------



## JacKz5o (Dec 14, 2007)

Wireless because I have no choice since theres no phone line in my room for my DSL. I could drag a 50ft Ethernet cable across the house but meh.. My internet is pretty reliable though, rarely times out but does stutter for a second every few minutes while gaming :\


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 14, 2007)

ya, what you want it to be called?


----------



## panchoman (Dec 14, 2007)

What type of network connection do you use?


----------



## AsRock (Dec 14, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> Dang it, I thought this was for if you use wireless keyboard and mouse.
> 
> I went a head and clicked wireless and then by the time I read internet it was to late to cachange my answer.




Personly i still would of said wired lol.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 14, 2007)

Wired and Wireless.

I have 2 networks here.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 14, 2007)

Wired and wireless thru my wrt54gl w/ddwrt. server with whs and pc and a el cheepo laptop for school purposes


----------



## pt (Dec 14, 2007)

wireless using a linksys WRT150N


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 14, 2007)

nice structure , nice to see people keep there networks clean and organized


----------



## Triprift (Dec 14, 2007)

Wireless using a Dynalink rta1046vw


----------



## btarunr (Dec 14, 2007)

My network is like this.

There's a ADSL internet line with 4096 kbps down, 512 kbps up. This is connected to an Alley Cats 2144G gigabit ethernet switch to which, this PC + the gaming rig + occasionally the notebook plug in. The router has some basic hardware-level firewall, the systems use ZoneAlarm Pro.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 14, 2007)

ey urlyin can you edit the poll name so it doesnt have the period in it, i dont have the option to edit poll's


----------



## Mussels (Dec 14, 2007)

i use both... ADSL -> router - gigabit and wireless. physically close PC's are on giga, the one in my room and the girls room on wireless.


----------



## snuif09 (Dec 14, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> I have tried gaming through my wireless connection,(wifi on router to onboard wifi),but its poo.The ping is always too high.



Jep true thats why i demolishd my dads wireless router and said "it was an accident"
and goed back to wired


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 14, 2007)

lol i havnt had any trouble with my wireless


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 14, 2007)

Definitely wired, current DSL modem does not work with the router I have.


----------



## DR.Death (Dec 14, 2007)

wired ftw would not have it anny other way for my desktop


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 14, 2007)

i use wired for my downstairs, but wireless for my gaming pc and the ps3


----------



## Darknova (Dec 14, 2007)

Both.

We have the main router, and a switch in the office. Then off that are 2 routers, one in the garage to all our servers, and one in my room to my server currently being built and setup, my PC, and my wireless access point.

I use the wireless for our laptops, my PDA, PSP as well as a backup for my main PC.

My PC is wired and so is the server.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 14, 2007)

its best to keep a server hardwired to the net, stops any timing out or stupid loss of connection , btw you using 1000base-t for the server right?


----------



## Darknova (Dec 14, 2007)

craigwhiteside said:


> its best to keep a server hardwired to the net, stops any timing out or stupid loss of connection , btw you using 1000base-t for the server right?



It's a home server. Nothing more. Doesn't need any type of net connection. It's just for file sharing, backups, and my own experience.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 14, 2007)

net as in network connection lol xD, 1000base-t is a gigabit network connection


----------



## Darknova (Dec 14, 2007)

craigwhiteside said:


> net as in network connection lol xD, 1000base-t is a gigabit network connection



I assumed you meant both heh.

No, it's 100base. Don't have a gigabit router.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 15, 2007)

i'm on 55Mb and have no issues gaming - my ping is 5ms higher than wired, thats all.

i guess it depends on signal strength and the wireless router itself.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 15, 2007)

for some people 5ms less ping is a god send xD

i can think of a couple of times i wish i had less ping in cs:s


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 16, 2007)

both, on a WRT54G v2.0 OpenWRT/X-WRT and dsl

wired for gaming tho for sure, big difference there


----------



## niko084 (Dec 16, 2007)

Wired only.... Unless I "NEED" wireless for a notebook... But I have run cable through the house mainly so pretty much no matter where I go to sit if not at my desk I can plug a computer right in.


----------



## Pinchy (Dec 16, 2007)

I use wired for my main rig and family rig and wireless for the laptop (in the same room, just cbb having a cable across the room, or bothering to drill through the wall). 

Anyway, whenever I am gaming, the wireless gets a better ping than my comp  (Example; Both on the same server, wired gets 13ms, wireless gets 9ms).

Just standard 54mb wireless too.


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 16, 2007)

All wireless, and I have these on all the antennas in the house to enhance throughput a bit.
Occasionally I get stuttering in online games, but it is only occasionally. As it's normally BF2142...... I can't really say it's *all* my wireless' fault


----------

